# The Real Jesus



## Ellejustus (Jun 28, 2020)

What are you full of this morning?  Are you full of hot air?  Full of yourself?  Full of hate?  How about full of revenge?  We all have to feed our egos every morning, afternoon and evening.  What are you filling your soul up with today?  

What was Jesus full of?  

"The Word became flesh and made his dwelling among us. We have seen his glory, the glory of the one and only Son, who came from the Father, *full of grace and truth.*"

What is the spiritual meaning of grace?

Common Christian teaching is that *grace* is unmerited mercy (favor) that *God gave to humanity *((Everyone, regardless of skin color)) by sending his Son, Jesus Christ, to die on a cross, thus securing man's eternal salvation from sin. Within Christianity, there are differing concepts of how *grace* is attained. ((I can discuss this offline regarding concepts which make no sense to me))

What is the true meaning of truth?
*Truth* is most often used to mean being in accord with fact or reality, or fidelity to an original or standard. *Truth* is also sometimes defined in modern contexts as an idea of "*truth* to self", or authenticity. ... Various theories and views of *truth* continue to be debated among scholars, philosophers, and theologians.  

John 14:6, Jesus said he was the way, the life and the truth. Basically, he's the man!!!  BTW, I didnt say that so don;t get mad at me.  Talk to him about that.  It always would amaze me when people would say, "Jesus F____  ing Christ" when they missed a shot in hoops or "God__________it!  I asked one guy ((will never do that again)) why he blamed the Lord for missing his shot.  Oh my, he went off on me and told me to f off and all sorts of stuff.  In fact, whenever I brought up the name Jesus to people I would get some interesting response.  I'm just hear to say that I think God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit get a bad rap.  The three deserve much more respect IMO.  They got my attention   Think of an Atom and then you can understand the three and how the Universe truly is working and expanding so freaking fast its amazing.  If all you got is this life to pin your hopes, I hope you get what you want.  I truly do.  I will not get in your way, I promise.

So here's the deal.  The real Jesus is full of* Grace* and *truth*.  Grace is mercy.  Period, end of story.  The greatest gift in life is freedom. My kids love me because I give them the freedom to choose how to live their life. 

RQ- If Jesus is the Son of God and He came from the Father, what does that make God full of?

I love you all you guys and girls, but a lot of you are full of _______ sometimes. I hope you can start filling your soul with some Grace and then some truth.  I will post every Sunday something to think about.  Talk next Sunday   P.S. 

*"Whoever claims to live in him must live as Jesus did.* *I John 2:6*.  To all those who call themselves a Christian: 

RQ:  How did Jesus walk?  Did he carry a gun ((sword)) to protect himself and his followers?  Would Jesus use a AK 47? 

The real Jesus is not the Jesus after 312 AD.  Jesus was non violent and I believe where he and his dad hangout is full of grace & love.  Learn the lesson now so it will better later.  If you do it now and lay down your weapons, you will be like Jesus. Think about this verse written by the Apostle John who saw some cool stuff and it would be wise to listen to him.  Jesus did not carry a weapon.  That is why before 312 AD, the followers of Jesus was killed for their faith.  It cause a big disruption and it was non violent.  Think about that.  Jesus the revolutionary never used violence nor did his followers until after 312 AD.  

A great song.  10 minutes.  Close you eyes and listen to the words.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> What are you full of this morning?  Are you full of hot air?  Full of yourself?  Full of hate?  How about full of revenge?  We all have to feed our egos every morning, afternoon and evening.  What are you filling your soul up with today?
> 
> What was Jesus full of?
> 
> ...



*You'd do much better in a " Church ".....

" How was Jesus conceived " ? *


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You'd do much better in a " Church ".....
> 
> " How was Jesus conceived " ? *


I did well for 15 years and then I started asking questions and had kids as well.  Some kids, when they become teenagers are very smart.  My son is one of those intellectual types with tough probing questions that his old man had a hard time answering.  My wife is very strong willed and my dd is a warrior woman and both together is no match for me, even if I tried to take a few scriptures written to others around 60 AD and make them fit what I wanted in my little world that if I obeyed all the rules, all would go well with me and my household.  It just doesnt work like that and I needed to find another way to a happy life.  Its been a blast the last four years. Work crap, church crap, soccer crap and now politic crap.  How do you think Jesus was conceived?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> What are you full of this morning?  Are you full of hot air?  Full of yourself?  Full of hate?  How about full of revenge?  We all have to feed our egos every morning, afternoon and evening.  What are you filling your soul up with today?
> 
> What was Jesus full of?
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I did well for 15 years and then I started asking questions and had kids as well.  Some kids, when they become teenagers are very smart.  My son is one of those intellectual types with tough probing questions that his old man had a hard time answering.  My wife is very strong willed and my dd is a warrior woman and both together is no match for me, even if I tried to take a few scriptures written to others around 60 AD and make them fit what I wanted in my little world that if I obeyed all the rules, all would go well with me and my household.  It just doesnt work like that and I needed to find another way to a happy life.  Its been a blast the last four years. Work crap, church crap, soccer crap and now politic crap.  How do you think Jesus was conceived?



*I Asked YOU the question....man up and attempt to answer it.
Without a 200 + word salad that is more confession.*
*or*
*Say you can't.*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I Asked YOU the question....man up and attempt to answer it.
> Without a 200 + word salad that is more confession.*
> *or*
> *Say you can't.*


Well, this was my lesson.  If you want the answer you can go read the scriptures yourself and form your own opinion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Well, this was my lesson.  If you want the answer you can go read the scriptures yourself and form your own opinion.


trumpies think Jesus is a Hispanic name. They don't read. Religion is just a prop to them.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trumpies think Jesus is a Hispanic name. They don't read. Religion is just a prop to them.


Yeshua


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Yeshua


Bless you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bless you.


Nice props.


----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Well, this was my lesson.  If you want the answer you can go read the scriptures yourself and form your own opinion.


*I have.....it's a compilation of every experience that still holds true today...*
*Kinda like a manual for life....
Just remember, it's been translated and interpreted many times over...
So many of the subtleties might have been lost, but the basic " Premise " is there.
The fundamental concept of respect for humanity and private property is embedded
throughout the writings..... 
And a relationship with the TRUTH which can be interpreted as " God " if you so choose.*

*Now......answer my question...or just admit you cannot. Quite simple.*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)

What does forgiveness really mean?
Psychologists generally define forgiveness as a conscious, deliberate decision to release feelings of resentment or vengeance toward a person or group who has harmed you, regardless of whether they actually deserve your forgiveness. ... Forgiveness does not mean forgetting, nor does it mean condoning or excusing offenses.


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> What does* forgiveness* really mean?
> Psychologists generally define forgiveness as a conscious, deliberate decision to release feelings of resentment or vengeance toward a person or group who has harmed you, regardless of whether they actually deserve your forgiveness. ... Forgiveness does not mean forgetting, nor does it mean condoning or excusing offenses.



*Something you might want to consider after posting " That " lifted Jpeg...*


----------

